# smoked  eggs



## johnnyreb

try some smoked eggs for a nice change, these really make some great deviled eggs or do like i do and pickle them afterwards!!!!!


----------



## shaneholz

I would really like to know how you do that. I've heard of them before and I was told they are excellent. In the shell? Heat? Time? Lets here some info. Thanks in advance. 
Shane


----------



## johnnyreb

Just boil them as usual then peel the shell off and smoke for 30 mins at 225, any longer and the skins gets tough and leathery


----------



## shaneholz

Thanks, I'm making pickled eggs today so now it's going to take a little while but I'm sure it will be well worth it. This is pretty rare I think so that makes it all the more fun. Keep on Smoking
Shane


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

Man them look great, but I just have to know, do they make your farts smell smokey....LOL


----------



## Dutch

CH-that's a great idea! Thanks for sharing
BDV-if they smell smokey then are they REALLY farts?? If they smell terrible just blame it on the dog!!  :shock:  :P

Why did this end up under Fruit, Nuts & Vegetables??? Shouldn't this topic be in the Poultry Thread? (I was going to say "Shouldn't these eggs be under Poulty?" But then that would just be silly of me, wouldn't it?!!  :P LOL


----------



## ggnutsc

Those look good!! I'd try them except I'm ignorant regarding what to pickle them in. Does anyone have a good recipe for what to pickle them in?? My boys and I love pickled eggs, but I've never tried to make any at home. Having them pickled and smoked would be a real treat.....


----------



## Dutch

Hey Ya'll check this out Pickled Egg Recipes


----------



## ggnutsc

Hey thanks Dutch!! I think I can manage to make one of them happen...... IF there are any left to pickle after I get done smoking them.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

If you want to spice them up a bit, cut a couple of habaneros in half and throw them into the pickeling brine, then let them sit for a month. Eat with good beer and open the windows....


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hey Dutch,
     Thanks for the site! I have saved it to my favorites and I'm sure I'll be making them. There's nothing better than a pickled egg, large dill pickle and a cold beer to make shooting pool really  exciting. Some years back, that was my brother and I very favorite Saturday night activity. Brings back great memories. I just might make a batch up and save them till after I get squared off from South Beach. Then have my brother over, shoot some pool and talk over old times. Thanks again!


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

The neighbor and I had to take a stab at the eggs thing too, we cold smoked them for 50 minutes and then pickled them, and we plan on letting them sit for a few weeks before digging into them. We also did some garlic cloves, these we have pickled before and would put them on the smoker with whatever we were smoking at that particular time, and they always turn out great. So we decided to smoke them first then pickle them.


----------



## bob-bqn

That looks explosive! :shock: 

Can't recall if I've ever eaten a pickled egg (never cared much for plain boiled eggs) but that is very tempting. :D


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

Yes they can be explosive, if combined with the proper amounts of beer and other gut churning finger foods. I myself have been eating things that turn your ass into a flame thrower since I was a kid, so I love to turn the heat up a notch or two when I am smoking, cooking or canning for myself and a select few friends, that too have the desire to set their mouths on fire and extinguish the heat with mass quantities of good beer, i.e. good beer (Milwaukeeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Best does not qualify).


----------



## ggnutsc

After seeing this post a week ago or so, I tried it this last weekend, and now have thirty some of the little smoked beauties in my basement fridge soaking and waiting for me to chow down. 

I must confess that I've already sampled a couple and they were great!! I can't wait for them to really take on some flavor..


----------



## bwsmith_2000

ggnutsc,
     I envy you. I havn't made any yet. Pleas be sure to let us know how they are after they have taken on some of the spices.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

Broke open a jar of the pickled smoked eggs last night, all I can say is, time to go buy a few dozen eggs and make a big batch. They were awesome. The smoking first, then pickling method works great.


----------



## ggnutsc

I've been letting mine soak for a awhile. The first ones I tried were a little weak. This weekend I'll get a few out and try them.  Now they've been soaking for awhile I'm thinking that they will be a real treat with a couple of beers....


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

I put mine in the jars on the 26th of Feb and cracked one open the other day, so they sat for three weeks. Them babies go great with beer. Me and the neighbor are going to make a large batch soon, especially with spring comming soon, time to get ready for the backyard parties.....


----------



## Dutch

Beer and eggs!!! Remind me to stand UP WIND of ya' all!!  :shock:  :P


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

Tust me Dutch, after some smoked garlic, pickled eggs and good beer, it don't matter what direction the winds going. There is no safe location to stand...lol


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Big Daddy,
     Pull my finger.


----------



## dacdots

Ive never tried smoked pickled eggs before but by damn im gonna try some today while I do me a couple of chickens.Im gonna try a new recipe for my pickle juice,it sounds pretty spicy,and Im gonna throw in a hand full of jalepenos too.In this recipe it said to pierce the eggs with a fork several times to allow the pickel to penetrate better.I never done this before when I done eggs but it makes good sense to me.I told my mom,who likes pickled eggs,about smoking them and she looked at me like I was crazy but Ill give her some and see what she thinks.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

I have pickled eggs before and it seems that the ones I smoked first absorbed the pickling juices better. I am not sure if the smoking process broke down the white of the egg to make it more absorbent or what. But the eggs were very pickled and the hint of smoke tops the cake. Let em sit for three weeks or more if you can resist the temptation of digging into them. It was hard for me but I held out for three weeks and, well now I need to make more. Try a habanero in the jars, that will get your taste buds going.


----------



## dacdots

Hey all,I did 18 eggs today,left them in the smoke for about 40 minutes.I put them in the juice along with a couple peppers and garlic,cant wait to try them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bekellog81

Hey those eggs all look so good.  I am curious now, I guess I will have to try that next time I smoke.


----------



## dave11

Anybody have a good recpie for pickiling juice? Ive never tryed this before,but I think Ill give it a try.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

All I use for pickling the eggs is white vinegar, pickling spice, black peppercorns, whole garlic cloves, onions, habanero and cayenne peppers. I heat the vinegar and pickling spice in a pot, I cold smoke the eggs for 40 to 50 minutes then add them to the jars, add the vinegar along with some of the pickling spices into the jars until the eggs are covered. I then process them for 20 minutes in a boiling water bath to seal the jars. Let them sit for 3 weeks then have at it.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

Here is the latest batch of eggs, these ones should be nice and spicy, there's 12 habaneros in the jar, along with some smoked garlic and ceyannes. Hey does anyone know the secret of boiling eggs so the peel easy and so that membrane won't stick to the egg?


----------



## jlloyd99

When I hard boil eggs I bring them up to room temp.  Bring a pot of water to a roiling boil and in go the eggs for 10 min.  I take them right from the boiling water into an ice bath to cool them down.  Roll the eggs real good on the counter to crack all of the shell and then peel.  I've never had a problem with this method.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67

Thanks Lady J, I have tried all kinds of different methods and it seem my eggs want to peel like crap. I am going to make another batch next weekend. I will boil them using your method and see how they turn out.


----------



## Dutch

bdv-
If I remember my High School Chemistry right, you don't need to shell those hard boiled eggs before pickling them-just make sure there is enough vinegar in the pickling mix to dissolve the shell from the eggs. You might have to wait 9 mos. to a year before you can eat 'em first. :P :roll:


----------



## dave11

Heres a link to a web site that I tried and it worked pretty good.  But Lady J is pretty much right on. http://www.stuffinanutshell.com/recipe/hardboiled.html


----------



## oar

When I do this my eggs makee a loud pop, and outcomes the white


----------



## Dutch

Several years ago Mother in law said that if you boil fresh eggs, the shell will stick to the whites when you try to peel them. She said that eggs that are 7-10 day old peel easier-something about the acidity in the egg whites breaking down the membrane between the egg and the shell~ You can tell the age of the eggs by looking at the date stamp on the egg carton (store bought eggs) Most eggs are packaged a couple of days after they are laid-I know this 'cus a childhood friend of mine worked the in family egg farm- I always thought it a bit strange that he never liked chicken no matter how it was cooked 'til I worked a summer gathering, sizing and packaging eggs.  :shock:


----------



## shellbellc

Here in the mid-atlantic we pickle eggs in a vinegar/redbeet juice combo so they come really deep red...Has anyone ever tried that with the smoked beauties?


----------



## cajunsmoker

I hear you Dutch.  The life of a Chicken ain't a pretty thing. :cry: 

But they sure taste good, and so do the eggs. :oops:


----------



## dave11

Shellbellc 
   Iv'e tried it with smoked eggs. There pretty good. Just be careful not to oversmoke your eggs.   :) Just a hint of smoke is fine for me.


----------



## dave11

While strolling through the internet yesterday I stumbled upon this video. The best I can tell, he is putting raw eggs in the smoker.[web:2f3ca8b83a]http://www.dave.tv/MediaPlayer.aspx?contentItemID=13875[/web:2f3ca8b83a]


----------



## dave11

Ok ,I tryed this,and it worked very well! Eggs peeled very easily, and tasted good too! If I die , Ill let ya know!!:)


----------



## cajunsmoker

Come on Dave,

Give us the specifics while you can still type. before old Sal from Manila gets ya :D 

How hot and how long?

And did they taste smoky?


----------



## dave11

Your a funny guy Cajun :D Smoker temp was 235 <or > about 10 degress thru the prosses. How long they were on is questionable at this point. You see, me and my buddy Mr. Beam, were having a nice conversaition, when all of a sudden my better half (I call her that because if we ever get a divorce, thats what she'll get....the better half...)  came out of nowhere and said.." Do you wanna try that egg thingy?" And I said "Aaaahhhhh Yeahhhhh!" And then she handed me a dozen eggs, and I  :roll: rembered she ment smoken  chicken eggs. Well, Mr. Beam and I figured we'ed put em on and give it a try. Then Mr Beam decided he wanted to listen to some music, ( loud I might add )  :shock: and I lost track of time and its all his fault! But if I had to bet on it ,I would say about 2 hrs. They didnt have a smokey flavor, because the pork butt I was cooking at the time was at about 160, and Mr Beam didnt want to over smoke the butt. He is such a wuss sometimes.


----------



## cajunsmoker

I hear ya Dave.

Me and Mr Dickel used to have some talks like that.  I kicked him out and only let Mr Miller visit now :D 

I'll have to try the egg thing, sounds like it'd go good with a fatty.


----------



## mmcrae

Hey cuz, you may be using eggs that are too fresh. Let them sit for a week. Smokin Mike.


----------

